
IEA: Offshore windfarms 'can provide more electricity than the world needs' - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/24/offshore-windfarms-can-provide-more-electricity-than-the-world-needs
======
ncmncm
Offshore windmills should be able to store power cheaply for later use by
pumping air into inflatable containers on the sea floor, against water
pressure. Air pumps and bags are mature technology.

~~~
ncmncm
It is worth adding that something like half the energy that goes into
compressing air actually heats it, so you only get as much back if you can
retain the heat somehow. That is a lot easier to do storing the air
underground, where the rock insulates well.

But you can use the whole ocean as your heat sink. Pumping air down, the heat
escapes into the water. As the compressed air expands, it chills, but if you
allow it to absorb heat from the water on the way out, you get the heat back
that it lost on the way down.

------
ozten
Breached an embargo, seems like these are happening more often with financials
and product launches

------
toomuchtodo
Flagged due to embargo removal.

~~~
dTal
Would you mind explaining what this means? I appear to be out of the loop.

~~~
toomuchtodo
An embargo is when a source of information has provided that information to a
publisher or other disseminator of information but with a date and time at
which point release is permitted. Until that date and time, the data is
"embargoed" and not permitted to be released.

It appears that the article is no longer embargoed though, and the slug wasn't
updated; they just re-published the article.

